#ubuntu-directory 2007-07-31
<jdstrand> #ubuntu-meeting
#ubuntu-directory 2010-08-02
 * justinzane is away: Gone away for now
 * justinzane is back.
 * justinzane is away: Gone away for now
 * justinzane is back.
 * justinzane is away: Gone away for now
 * justinzane is back.
 * justinzane is away: Gone away for now
 * justinzane is back.
 * justinzane is away: Gone away for now
 * justinzane is back.
 * justinzane is away: Gone away for now
 * justinzane is back.
 * justinzane is away: Gone away for now
 * justinzane is back.
 * justinzane is away: Gone away for now
 * justinzane is back.
